# Snail Shell Problems



## steyer12 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have some red ramshorn in a small tank. They're been reproducing like crazy but some of them are developing some pitting on their shells like in the above picture. Is my pH too high/low? I'm feeding them algea wafers, do I need to supplement more calcium or anything else? Thanks in advance!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've got a big ram that as well has this. I'm guessing that it has to do with calcium defiency but not too entirely sure. I suppliment with snailo (home made snail food) which is high in calcium. May need to ensure that is a staple.


----------



## steyer12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks! Nice to hear that it may not be a water issue. This homemade snail food sounds nice (and possibly cheaper!). I'd love to hear more if you wouldn't mind sharing.

I did a quick search for vegetables with the highest calcium content. Looks like spinach is up there so maybe I'll pick up a bag tonight and see how they like it.

Thanks, again!


----------



## steyer12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just wanted to post this to show you how happy they are, otherwise!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Spinach is one of the higher concentration veggies which is good.

Here's how to make snailo:
1 4oz jar baby food (Look for the veggies that have at least 4% calcium) Squash is good one for example
1 packet knox gellatin (unflavored gellatin packs)
1 tsp calcium powder (JurassiCal reptile powder or ground up calcium pills)
* Optional *
1 tsp flake food (I fold in Ken's Veggie flakes)

Empty baby food in a small bowl
Microwave on high for 1 minute
Stir in gellatin (ensure no clumps or air bubbles)
Stir in calcium powder (again no clumps or air bubbles)
Fold in optional ingredients as desired

Pour contents onto a saucer
Spread evenly and refrigerate for several hours

When feed has set, it will be of a rubbery texture. Cut into squares and feed accordingly.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can also throw in a cuttle bone for birds in the tank. I keep one in my snail tank at all times. Its pure calcium.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you know if your water is on the acid side? That is harder on their shells. The calcium food will probably help though.


----------

